# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  ورودی های نیمسال دوم چه موقع باید ثبت نام کنند؟

## mhsn.1177mj

من ورودی نیمسال دوم هستم! الان باید ثبت نام کنیم یا بهمن ماه موقعه رفتن به دانشگاه؟

----------


## DR.MAM

> من ورودی نیمسال دوم هستم! الان باید ثبت نام کنیم یا بهمن ماه موقعه رفتن به دانشگاه؟


چه رشته یی؟

----------


## mhsn.1177mj

> چه رشته یی؟


پرستاری بابا! ما خیلی شاخ نیستیم😂

----------


## DR.MAM

ثبت نام نیمسال اولیا و نیمسال دومیا با همه..منتها نیمسال اولیا مهر میرن دانشگاه و نیمسال دومیا بهمن



راستی من همشهری خودتم...گقتم بدونی......


در ضمن قبولیتم تبریک میگم..ایشالا همیشه همینجوری موفق پیش بری

----------


## ShahabM

البته دانشگاه شهید رجایی که ورودی بهمنه، ثبت نامش ۲۴ مهر تا ۲۸ مهر هست و با دانشگاه های دیگه فرق داره. اگر کسی رو می شناسید که اونجا قبول شده اطلاع رسانی کنید.

----------


## mhsn.1177mj

> ثبت نام نیمسال اولیا و نیمسال دومیا با همه..منتها نیمسال اولیا مهر میرن دانشگاه و نیمسال دومیا بهمن
> 
> 
> 
> راستی من همشهری خودتم...گقتم بدونی......
> 
> 
> در ضمن قبولیتم تبریک میگم..ایشالا همیشه همینجوری موفق پیش بری


مرسی همشهری! شما هم همچنین

----------


## saeedkh76

> من ورودی نیمسال دوم هستم! الان باید ثبت نام کنیم یا بهمن ماه موقعه رفتن به دانشگاه؟


الان
همزمان با مهریا

----------

